# Weird rat.



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

Me and my boyfriend bought a rat at a pet store today (it's not our first one), and the owner of the pet store told us what kind of rat it was, but we can't remember what it's called. We'd never heard of it before. We've looked on google and everything, but we can't figure it out.

It was a something mountain rat, but it's face looks like a spiny mouse. It doesn't have spines or anything, though. 

If you don't know what a spiny mouse looks like, here's a picture of one of ours: 








(Sorry the pic was so big the first time).

It has the big eyes and long face like the spiny mouse in the picture.

It's grey and white, too, in case that matters, and it's a little larger than a spiny mouse.

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Palawan Soft-Furred Mountain Rat was all I could find, but I doubt it, because this is an endangered species...your spiny mouse is _precious_, by the way!


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Holycrap! What on earth is THAT??? Its cute though.. whatever it is..


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

It looks like a fox and a rat mixed together....


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol! To me it looks a bit like possom we once had in our laundry!


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

In Estonia snake owners are breeding Ratlike animals like that, called in estonian "Natal rott" (natal rat?). 

One picture i found:
http://goto.glocalnet.net/natal/evanatal/b/tony.jpg


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont see a mouse :c


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ratty1100 i looked at the link, heres what happened: i was talking to my little sister saying we were gonna watch charlotte's web and if she didn't like it we'd ahhahhhhh awwwwwwwwww (i had turned my head to see the picture and sat with my mouth open for half a minute) then my sister (only 2 years old) looks at me like im completely insane (which i am)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

can you get a picture of the rat in question? we might be better able to help that way. or, you could just call the store back and ask for name of the rat type.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a picture of him:


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems quite similar to the natal rat to me.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks. That seems like what he is. I just don't know why the guy at the pet store told us it was something else. I'll probably call him tomorrow to see what he said it was.


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

I think that's what he is. Check out this page. 

Eva's Natal Rat Page


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

He's REALLY cute!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

That spiny mouse is really cute. It looks like an animal you might find in the outback.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

The spiny mouse is quite different. Shawna has got the natal rat, like i already said. 

Compare:

The spiny mouse: ("_ogahiir_" in Estonian)
http://www.lontu.ee/foorum/viewtopic.php?t=11499

Natal rat:
http://goto.glocalnet.net/natal/evanatal/b/tony.jpg


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ratty1100 said:


> The spiny mouse is quite different. Shawna has got the natal rat, like i already said.
> 
> Compare:
> 
> ...


I think magic was referring to the very first post, which was a pic of one of her spiny mice.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

So I walked into the pet store in town today (I was told that they had an adorable sugar glider, which I had to go meet!), and they had "African Soft Furred Rats" in there! I'm almost positive that they're the same thing as Natal rats. I almost went home with a couple of them... until I remembered how horrible that shop is at sexing animals. But the guy at the shop said that they are more like mice than rats... weird! I'll be sure to post the pictures that I took of them when I get them onto my computer!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

African Soft-Furred Rats and Natal rats are the same thing, far as I'm aware.

And beware that they can sometimes be more bitey and not as friendly as Norway rats, and likely shouldn't be kept with Norway rats.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

african soft-furred rat.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

so many different rats.......


----------

